# Fearsome Dinosaur-Age 'Hammerhead' Reptile Ate … Plants?



## News Bot (May 7, 2016)

Despite its rows and rows of chisel- and needle-like teeth, a newly described prehistoric marine reptile wasn't a fearsome predator but rather an herbivorous giant that acted like a lawnmower for the sea, a new study finds.

*Published On:* 06-May-16 06:45 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

